# How many of us have the Eurojet headers?



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Just out of curiosity... post here if you have the Eurojet header for the 2.5L engine. 
Thanks! 

:wave:

Owners: 
•h3lvtca
•derekh
•lessthanalex
•thygreyt
•vwluger22
•vwluger22's friend
•pdi192
•aquino
•̶e̶a̶s̶y̶ ̶c̶h̶e̶e̶s̶e̶
•redrbt2.5
•skorost'
•jawalter1 (has one for sale in the classifieds)
•DrivenAllDay
•milesjascha
•a7xogg


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

there was someone who had no horsepower gain with headers dont know who it was though. But not many have the headers as they are pricey.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seems like no one really has them. I know greyt has them...i was going to try to get them before I decided turbo would get me an ACTUAL gain in power! They are super nice looking though


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I have the EJ header.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had them. I had the entire EJ exhast system ended up taking it off because it was to loud. Made long trips annoying. Also the EJ headers replaced the cat and did not have the hangers to support the pipe from vibrating.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

sleeper247 said:


> I had them. I had the entire EJ exhast system ended up taking it off because it was to loud. Made long trips annoying. Also the EJ headers replaced the cat and did not have the hangers to support the pipe from vibrating.


This!

After running the headers I decided to stay w/stock exhaust. They got really hot and I burned up my cat delete w/these headers too. So I decided to wait until someone releases some headers w/proper supporting modifications/software. No idea why eurojet stopped making these. Did people manage to burn up some rings or seats w/the lean condition issue?

Not going to lie though, it sounded a little better than a honda w/the SRI and exhaust... shame there's no tue though for 3 years now on this motor.

Edit: Trying to get the guy I sold them to in here for some info on his experience. He told me he told them already... to a guy that doesn't know what the vwvortex is lol.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I love my EJ Headers!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sleeper247 said:


> I had them. I had the entire EJ exhast system ended up taking it off because it was to loud. Made long trips annoying. Also the EJ headers replaced the cat and did not have the hangers to support the pipe from vibrating.


mine wasnt loud with the Neuspeed exhaust, but with the awe, well, i had to get a muffler to get the sound down. nothing that couldnt be fixed...

as for the support, there is no need.



tchilds said:


> They got really hot and I burned up my cat delete w/these headers too. Did people manage to burn up some rings or seats w/the lean condition issue?


really hot? i guess you are the first one to have that issue, or at least the first person that i know of with the issue.

btw, * i love the headers too!  *


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> mine wasnt loud with the Neuspeed exhaust, but with the awe, well, i had to get a muffler to get the sound down. nothing that couldnt be fixed...
> 
> as for the support, there is no need.
> 
> ...


You still rocking them? Didn't your car throw lean code and shut down even a few times when you first installed these?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> You still rocking them? Didn't your car throw lean code and shut down even a few times when you first installed these?


it did, when i had stock software and 87oct.

i initially removed the headers because of the lean issue. Then i installed the AFR gauge and ran stock trying and testing with diff octanes.

Afterwards, i re installed the headers, and started logging with 91 and 93 octanes. on 93 it showed better gas milage, correct AFR, and no stalls.

then i went with unitronic stage 2, and i get even better performance, fuel economy, proper AFR at all times, and a 1.5 years after the re install i havent had an issue.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

If anything my car ran rich after the header install. Mind you i always run it on 94 octane and had a GIAC tune before i installed the header.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I personally don't mind the sound with the AWE exhaust headers/catted dp. Its a little noisy on the highway but nothing unbearable. I know a guy who has the OBX headers and magnaflow on a rabbit and he said it was WAAYYY too loud. I'm pretty sure he has the non-EJ style obx header. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I should've been more clear: I have the EJ header installed.
I'm just wondering who else does as well...

Does anyone remember/know how many were actually produced?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I got one and my buddy has one as well.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

If anyone wants to sell them I would like to buy :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> If anyone wants to sell them I would like to buy :thumbup:


 
They're re-engineering them so hopefully the new ones will drop soon.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

I bought one of the first sets that were produced and have been running them for over 2 years now. Initial install was rough but I have enjoyed them everyday since I put them on. :thumbup:


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I also heard that they were designing some new ones so I figured Id wait to see what theyre offering next. I hope its something good and for a reasonable price cause I really need a header on my car. Not trying to pay over 1k for the Evo header even tho they are very nice looking.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

tay272 said:


> to pay over 1k for the Evo header even tho they are very nice looking.


evo header is top notch. quiality, fitment and makes power.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm running them and there high flow



im now selling mine


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

easy cheese said:


> I'm running them and there high flow


The car drives so much easier...


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think there is a need for support. With all the vibrations the knock sensors would go off. I took my rabbit to apr to have the tune adjusted since when I got the headers. They told me they tuned it down a bit because the knock sensors were going off.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

sleeper247 said:


> I think there is a need for support. With all the vibrations the knock sensors would go off. I took my rabbit to apr to have the tune adjusted since when I got the headers. They told me they tuned it down a bit because the knock sensors were going off.


They meant your motor was pulling timing. Not literally vibrating from the headers, well technically knocking is a vibration but that is a misleading label.

Wow a lot of folks have the headers. No market we keep hearing? Seems like everyone is having no problem selling custom fab'd pieces. Would be nice to see some go into production and save us some $$$ some time soon.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> evo header is top notch. quiality, fitment and makes power.


Never said it was bad or anything, Id just prefer not to pay that much for a header. Then again, if I had the money I would most likely get one.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Man, really don't ever want to do that install again...

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> really hot? i guess you are the first one to have that issue, or at least the first person that i know of with the issue.
> 
> btw, * i love the headers too!  *


I am likely the only one that has attempted to track these w/stock tune on a 90+ degree day too. In all fairness, was so hot the tires were greasy and literally sliding like there was patches of ice on the ground.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> I am likely the only one that has attempted to track these w/stock tune on a 90+ degree day too. In all fairness, was so hot the tires were greasy and literally sliding like there was patches of ice on the ground.


i had them for almost 1 year in florida heat (at points +100F) on different octanes and i didnt damage anything... the car only stalled because it was running lean...


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

I got a set when they first came out and I have had no problems with the headers. Now the spot where the down pipe attaches to my EJ cat back is slightly off in diameter and the exhaust will rattle sometimes, but no problems with the headers themselves.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

When I get some money I am going to give the Evo headers a try. Just not looking forward to the install.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sleeper247 said:


> When I get some money I am going to give the Evo headers a try. Just not looking forward to the install.


its actually nt that bad... it takes me 3 hrs


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

well it should be less work for me since I still have the longer studs installed.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

My problem with the install was rust and seized bolts. Could get the heat shield off to access the header bolts. I think that since I have the EJ headers any subsequent installs would be easier. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

That's it? ~10 people?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

They didnt really make that many so that seems right to me, maybe theres a few more out there that arent on here.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

tchilds said:


> That's it? ~10 people?


IIRC, Eurojet made only a handful of these, definitely less than 20.

I also found a couple folks in the MKV classifieds who are either selling their EJ header or have sold it but haven't yet updated the for sale listing.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

I have not been on here much recently, but I have had the EJ header installed for some time now. LOVE IT!


----------



## milesjascha (Apr 28, 2009)

*I have a set*

I have the headers on my 06 rabbit with TT borla exhaust. I have the CE on but I need to get my APR software updated. I love the headers though.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Would have been nice if they made more, so the rest of us wouldn't have to buy knock-offs


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Vash350z said:


> Would have been nice if they made more, so the rest of us wouldn't have to buy knock-offs


Eurojet went out of business, amigo.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

We don't know what happened to eurojet until someone makes a public announcement, amigo.

For all we know they'll have some new name next month, a turbo kit making 400whp, and a flying furry dragon that can talk to little boys!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Interested in hearing the EJ guys side of that story.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what do you want to knw?


----------



## JDJP98058 (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw someone mention Evo Headers... what about Eurojet headers vs Evo Headers? Do Evo Headers get complaints for being too loud also? And we arnt talkin "rice" loud are we? (With AWE exhaust) Cause with this equipment I would assume there wouldn't be too bad of a drone, I would expect more of a "clean/raw" sound. 

Besides these two, is there any company that has anything on the market comparable to their quality?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

You can put my name on this.
Quality is top notch. Everyone was impressed with the headers. No low end loss and lots of mid range and high rpm torque + hp gains.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm struggling to figure out why people immediately equate header with loud. Its a header, its not a muffler or resonator. Yes it will change how the car sounds. No it will not make the car a lot louder. Maybe a couple of db due to the increased flow but there is not so much more flow that it is going to blow your ear drums. No one knows i have a header on my car until i show them.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

DerekH said:


> I'm struggling to figure out why people immediately equate header with loud. Its a header, its not a muffler or resonator. Yes it will change how the car sounds. No it will not make the car a lot louder. Maybe a couple of db due to the increased flow but there is not so much more flow that it is going to blow your ear drums. No one knows i have a header on my car until i show them.


Well a cast header like the stock one will certainly be quieter than a tubular header.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Stock manifold is not cast, its stamped. And like i said with the flow increase it will add a bit more noise and change the sound but it will not increase the amount of noise by a level that the human ear will recognize as 'header'.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if you don't have one now I doubt you'll be getting one ever... STaSIS is sueing EJ now due to general shadyness that up until the buy out had only been experienced by customers


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

The actual 'truth' in Stasis vs EJ almost doesn't matter...

Whichever side throws the most coin will prevail.

My hunch: since the defendents dont seem to have another source of income, they will run out of money before Stasis.
Getting to trial: 2-3 years from now and $100k + per side spent.

To Stasis: ok you made your point.
If you win, what do you actually get when the EJ guys are broke by then?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rod_bender said:


> The actual 'truth' in Stasis vs EJ almost doesn't matter...
> 
> Whichever side throws the most coin will prevail.
> 
> ...


huh... ok.
seriously? 
i'm not even going to continue the "debate".


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I think we can all agree on one thing. Most of us posting in this thread enjoy the EJ products that we have on our cars.

I for one can't wait until they boys get back up and running and start working on some more products to continue to make my 2.5L better!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

only truth we know is this....
http://www.stasisengineering.com/me...iles-lawsuit-protect-its-eurojet-product-line


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol the only truth in this decision will be the judge's decision. that is why this isn't resolved already. if it were as simple as truth then everyone would work together and pay people what they are worth, not force them to mark products down to grow an interest in the market then kick them when they're down.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

eh I'm aware a lot of people are madly in love with EJ and at the same time theres a lot of people angry with EJ. All I know is every time I considered one of their products it never came to production and I found something else to use instead and I heard enough bad stuff about the company over the years to not want to do business with em. I was highly interested in switching to their tubular turbo manifold at one point but came to terms with it never coming out long before the stasis drama happened. I spend most of my time on GolfMKV.com not here and to say the least Eurojet has been banned by that forum and everyone over there hates them due to a bad batch of intercoolers.


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> huh... ok.
> seriously?
> i'm not even going to continue the "debate".


My comment(s) refer to the silliness of the civil court system.

I like EJ product, I like/respect the EJ guys.

No way does anyone outside the suit have any information to comment on who's
in the 'right'....


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

bringing up an old thread but I just got a set of eurojet headers with the high flow cat. do I need to get longer exhaust studs or are the ones already in the block fine? I also bought all the hardware but wanted to know what are some must have tools for this install, anything special?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

redrbt2.5 said:


> bringing up an old thread but I just got a set of eurojet headers with the high flow cat. do I need to get longer exhaust studs or are the ones already in the block fine? I also bought all the hardware but wanted to know what are some must have tools for this install, anything special?


 Long extensions will help. I made the stock studs work but longer ones will make your life easier.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll want m8x at least 45mm studs 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

Take my name off the list guys I sold my .. but he should pop up around here...


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

easy cheese said:


> Take my name off the list guys I sold my .. but he should pop up around here...


 already did


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Long extensions will help. I made the stock studs work but longer ones will make your life easier.


 I think I'm going to try and make the stock ones work, seems like hard enough of a space to take off the nuts never mind adding all new studs to the list


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

redrbt2.5 said:


> I think I'm going to try and make the stock ones work, seems like hard enough of a space to take off the nuts never mind adding all new studs to the list


 Once the mani is out of the way the studs are quite easy to get to.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

did anyone else read the actual charging papers on the bottom of that page??? 

WOW all i can say is there is 2 sides to any story but from the looks of it that was a shady thing the guys from EJ did... 

regardless i love my ej exhaust!!! 
but um??? yeah they're screwed!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

easy cheese said:


> Take my name off the list guys I sold my .. but he should pop up around here...


Done!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> did anyone else read the actual charging papers on the bottom of that page???
> 
> WOW all i can say is there is 2 sides to any story but from the looks of it that was a shady thing the guys from EJ did...
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> only truth we know is this....
> http://www.stasisengineering.com/me...iles-lawsuit-protect-its-eurojet-product-line


 Talking about the actual case built against the guys from Eurojet on the bottom of this page its wild

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Talking about the actual case built against the guys from Eurojet on the bottom of this page its wild
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 lol... things arent black and white. i still talk to the Ej guys, almost weekly...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's what I was saying.there is always 2 sides to a story... Just crazy that there is so much alleged

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

so I should have all the hardware I need to install the headers tomorrow and I'm hoping to be able to get them on this weekend. can those of you that have them give me an idea of what I'm getting into with installing the headers myself? are there any tools outside of the obvious wrenches that I'll need? I'm just assuming it's really difficult to get access to the nuts holding the header on


----------



## d3xtr0se (Jun 24, 2012)

*New Eurojet Headers*

Sup guys, 

I have an 09 jetta 2.5 with a full magnaflow catback exhaust. I have been looking into headers so I emailed Eurojet about it. I asked if they had any headers for my car, Kenny said, "We are in the process of redeveloping……specs, pricing and photos should be released in the next few weeks". Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. 

Also my exhaust is pretty quiet. Only at WOT do people notice that I even have one. Will the headers help it get a little louder? What power gains did you guys see? 

Dex


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

*eurojet headers*

have them! along with the cat back and love them


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Did, sold it a few months ago. Header, with hf cat.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol... things arent black and white. i still talk to the Ej guys, almost weekly...


Do you? Lol Then you should know they're planning to move back home, and are out of the aftermarket world, right?


----------



## Rabbit23 (Feb 26, 2011)

i have been looking for headers for my 07 rabbit, and i don't know anyone who sells them, any help guys?


----------



## rookycartel183 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm looking to buy some EJ headers for my 2.5l

New or used. Help! 

PM


----------

